# looking for a three way switch



## leftyfretguy (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all,
I am designing my steaming area and space is cramped. A three way switch would be very helpful. What companies make them? I would much prefer an 8' diameter or bigger...
If they are not commercially available, how hard would it be to make one?
thanks,
Matt


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By leftyfretguy on 23 Nov 2009 03:12 PM 
Hi all,
I am designing my steaming area and space is cramped. A three way switch would be very helpful. What companies make them? I would much prefer an 8' diameter or bigger...
If they are not commercially available, how hard would it be to make one?
thanks,
Matt


Matt,
They are available, but a little expensive as they are hand-made to order.

Sunset Valley RR has a nice one on their website *http://www.svrronline.com/*:









Llagas Creek Railways * [url]http://www.llagastrack.com/ [/url]*will make you one to order, and I suspect Switchcrafters might 
*http://www.switchcrafters.com/index.html*

All these vendors generall get a 'thumbs-up' around here.

But it isn't that difficult to make your own. A stub switch is even easier!


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Matt, 

I would check out the yard switches from Train-Li: 

http://www.train-li-usa.com/store/switches-yard-switches-c-54_29_57.html 

At the other end of the spectrum would be the ones made by Thiel (German- look under "Weichen"): 

http://www.thiel-gleis.de/html/start.html 

Keith


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I would check out Train-Li as they may have a better price. Later RJD


----------

